# 1 + 1 = 2 CUTE!



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, this is a baby bunny thread, with a twist. First you post a pic of the mother and father rabbit, then of their babes. We can discuss which parent the resulting rabbit/s look like.

Ok me first.

Thumper (mum)







+ Boof (dad)






= Buttons (daughter)








I think buttons has her mum's eyes, ears and fur colour, but her dad's chubby body shape and soft fur. What do you think?


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's a picture of Rambo the netherland dwarf and Litjpia the lop dwarf, "in the act" Both are a tad bit bigger than the standard says...Rambo at least...Litjpia is A LOT bigger:shock:





And the result: Zakura the Killer Rabbit:




Zakura was the only one of her litter who inherited her mother's color, the others were two tortishells, one siamese and one white and gray...frost pearl I think it was called.. I think she's inherited her mother's ears, except they're not loped... she's capable of loping one ear though, something her father could never do, his ears were too stiff.
Just have to add a pic of her with lop-ears because she's so cute! (The only reason she has both ears down now would be because she's holding one. Usually she only lops one ear, and if I put that one down the first flies into the air)




She's her mom's daugher no doubt

As far as personality goes it seems most of her siblings have inherited a rather strange habit of their dad..he hated standing on sawdust and would sit in the hayrack if we didn't cover his cage in straw Zakura and her siblings would walk on sawdust, but occasionally they'd pull out all they hay from the hayrack and put on the floor.
Not sure where they all got their tempers from though, since 3 out of 5 kits were straigt put monsters:shock: For Zakura this gave her the name Zakura the Killer Rabbit, her brother was put to sleep and another brother given away. Neither of the parents were that bad for the time I knew them (despite Rambo having a rather menacing name He was a little skittish (and odd) but a nice rabbit.)

I don't have any pics like that of Aroma and Sasuke's parents, as I never knew any of Aroma's parents or Sasuke's dad. But in a couple of months perhaps I could add a pic of their babies


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Feb 26, 2008)

ok then lol my 1 and only litter 2 years ago

Crystal mum






Smudge dad






Son Flopsy






in my opinion he got his looks from Smudge but he deffinatly got Crystals personality!

Cookie daughter






recieved dads coloring but looks like her mum as well as having her mums personality


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Feb 26, 2008)

*Blue Dragonfly wrote: *


> = Buttons (daughter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this ones quite hard to determine loldeffinatly got the color frommum in my opinion the head shape i think is in teh middle of both parents not round and chubby likedads but not long likemums overall i think shelooks morelike her mum then her dad.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2008)

I never came across anyone else who had a Boof! That's exciting.

Dad (Flash)






Mum (Boof)






Kits (Sky, left, Moon)









All together.






* * * * *

Dad (Sky)






Mum (Sandy)






Kits (l-r, Angel, Sunny, Star, Lightning, Hope, Dawn, Dusk)




























All together.






(I don't have enough energy to describe them all, sorry).


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 26, 2008)

Mum, Dodge:












Dad, Stew:












Son, Milo:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 26, 2008)

I love these photos. I wish I had taken pictures of Macey's mom and dad. I know I seen her mom, but I don't really remember what she looked like. But I remember Macey's dad, he looked like Snuff (AngelnSnuffy). He was big, and oh so pretty. And I kinda remember her sisters.

But anyways, awsome photos.


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 27, 2008)

Roren and Saide's litter: (accidental)



(Dad) Roren:





(Mom) Sadie:





Babies (Roren Jr. Twitchy and Cleopatra...actually Pharoah as we later found out lol)





I couldn't resist! this pic is soo cute!





Roren Jr. is obviously named because he looks like Roren. Twitchy...is a harliquin and took after his mom in size. Cleo is more like Roren although, as far as we didn'tthink (they were still babies)they had rex fur.


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Feb 28, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 29, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I never came across anyone else who had a Boof! That's exciting.


Neither have I. wow! So was she called Boof, or boofa, cause your post says boof, but your avie says boofa.


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 29, 2008)

Buttons (mum)






+ Smokey (dad)






= 3 beautiful babes!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 29, 2008)

i just want to thank you all for sharing baby bunny pics! they are so precious, and i don't get the chance to see babies because my buns are fixed and i got them as adults!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 3, 2008)

Cute, cute pics!!! 

:inlove:



I wish I had baby bunnies!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 10, 2008)

Bruce, Dad:












Mom, Lily:










Daughter, Kalea-Rae:





In this picture, Kalea's face is SO round. But here are some pictures where her face/head has become more of her parents' shape:










Kalea is just like her mommy and her daddy, who are both sweet and loving. If Lily was a lot younger, and she and Bruce were able to havea few moresuccesfull litters, they'd have such sweet temperments. 

Kalea isn't the same colouring as either of her parents, though! But, who does she look more like? I think she looks a lot like her daddy. 

Emily


----------

